# Engine Vibration



## Jam Heartbreaker (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here and I was hoping I could get some help with a little problem I have. I drive a 2003 Altima (2.5) and for about the past 6 weeks there's been this on/off problem with a lot of engine vibration. When I start the car the idle is extremely rough, and the engine continues to vibrate excessively when I put it into drive. As a result, I've noticed a dramatic loss in engine power and I suspect my fuel consumption has increased as well. The car was just into the dealership in September for a checkup and general maintenance, and the extended warranty just expired in November .

Anyone else experience this problem or have any insight as to what could be causing this?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The early model 2.5's were plagued with engine problems. Oil consumption and exploding cats that get sucked back into the cylinder are the bigest problem. Both would cause a rough idle.


----------



## Jam Heartbreaker (Jan 21, 2010)

Ugh. Not quite what I wanted to hear, but at least it's a starting point. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

idk why this dude would just tell you negative things and not try and help you at all..typical tech tho..it could be a bunch of things..mine was doing some of the same things a few months b4 my MAF sensor died..could be any number of sensors?? plugged cats?? in desperate need of a tune-up?? maybe one or more of your coil packs are bad?? hard to tell and it sux b.c you have to take it in to somewhat try and diagnose the problem if your repair shop is good..are you having and check engine lights coming on?


----------



## Jam Heartbreaker (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, the CEL was staying on. It ended up being exactly what Outkast said, with the exploded cat. My dad (whose car it is, but I end up driving it most of the time since he takes the bus) ended up trading it in on a new CRV. Thanks for all the help though! Hopefully this thread will help other people who might encounter this problem in the future.


----------



## AltimaBlue (Apr 8, 2010)

If you remember, when you shifted it into Neutral did you encounter the same issue?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

rough idle can be so hard to diagnose..it can be soooo many things.. vacuum leaks..injectors..intake mani leak..electrical..most of the time a cars idle will get better in neutral when it has a idle problem..if it dsnt id say your problem has gotten really bad and needs to b checked asap


----------

